# Pygocentrus Cariba Vs Pygocentrus Natterreri Vs Pygocentrus Piraya Wha



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

In Pictures they look very similiar I was just wondering what the diffrences between them are and, where could I find Pygocentrus Cariba, and what kind of price would I be looking at?

Pygocentrus piraya what about this one also, they all look similar.

Can any of these three live together?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The differences can be found on OPEFE

You can find them for sale from virtually any of our sponsors (ads to the right of the page) and yes, you can keep them together, given adequate space and if they are relatively the same size.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there a place you recomend over the others?

Whats the diffrence as far as them being pets? is one easier to care for?

Is one less shy and make a better fish tank pet?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

All our sponsors are kick-ass.

One is as easy to care for as the other.

IMSO (In My Strong Opinion) the notion that reds are more skittish than cariba is BS.
They can all be skittish or 'outgoing...' depends on the individual fish, how much time you spend with them, their set-up, how many you have, etc.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> All our sponsors are kick-ass.
> 
> One is as easy to care for as the other.
> 
> ...


I agree with Pman, you will see some differences in wild caught fish vs captive spawn though. Wild fish seem to have brighter colors and larger jaws.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cariba is hard to get at this time of year. Now your looking at larger specimens and they fetch a hefty price. the time to buy is the summer where there $30 each. Piraya get pretty large compared to common reds, cariba also get a decent size. All fish are about the same caring wise. All the pygocentrus fish can be kept together (Ternetzi,caribe, natterri, piraya). Piraya, cariba and natterri are the only True piranha.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I just learned plenty lol. I have nothing to add, just learning.


----------

